# Creede Box Question



## BlueRiverShiver (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has been down the Creede Box run on the Upper Rio Grande yet this spring? I was curious how the log jam situation is looking.


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

*Which is creed box section?*

Which section is the Creed box section? 

I was thinking of floating creede to wagon wheel tomorrow. Is there often wood in there? Seems like it's got a good bit of water now.

Guide to Floating the Rio Grande


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

I saw on FB the other day that the guides from Ramble House in Creede ran the box on their day off (water's a bit high for fishing right now) - might want to give them a call. 
And Elwood, the Box run is way above Creede. It doesn't show up on your fishing website link because it's a whitewater run. I've never seen much in the way of wood between Creede and Wagon Wheel Gap, but I'm not sure I've ever floated it this high - we usually wait till it's lower to hit the good fishing.


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

I just called them and the guy I spoke with said the bridge below wagon wheel is very sketchy but that from deep creek bridge to wagon wheel is good to go.


----------



## BlueRiverShiver (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks basinrafter. I just talked to Ramble House and got the information i was looking for. Sounds like as of this week the Creede Box is runnable.


----------



## Ginger Blu Bucket (Dec 12, 2015)

We ran the upper box with two 13' rafts, a ducky and a kayak on sunday 6/4/17. 
Flow was ~2000 cfs. Lots of fun! No strainer issues on that day but the water has risen. Keep your guard up.


----------

